# Does your partner have a sense of humour



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

My parents both had great senses of humour so I found that really important to look for in a relationship, and I got it with my husband. We get each others humour and make each other laugh as much as we can.

We play jokes on each other around the house. Sometimes an argument is diffused with laughter when one of use inadvertantly says something funny (or storms out in a huff then trips or something, that always happens to us it's hilarious).

Does your partner have the same sense of humour as you? Do you have fun with them?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omigosh. Hubs and I have the dumbest sense of humor....thank god it matches!

We laugh about the stupidest things. It's great.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My H has a better sense of humor than me  I'm learning though. Sometimes I can't pick up on his humor and it can actually piss me off, he can find humor in almost anything... It can take me a minute to get on the same page.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a very dry sense of humour. I can make people laugh very easily but it's hard for people to make me laugh.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Complexity said:


> I have a very dry sense of humour. I can make people laugh very easily but it's hard for people to make me laugh.


Ah, you brits


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, we both share the same twisted sense of humor. It is one of our most important bonds.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm....Mine has a sense of humor, but it's not at all like mine. He has a more sophisticated sense of humor while I have the maturity of a 10-year-old boy LOL 

I like gross humor, and sometimes he laughs at it, but his is definitely more of an adult sense of humor. Although when he's in a really good mood he plays around with me....like when we depants each other, he did it to me one day in front of the window while it was open :rofl: I got him back though lol


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> Does your partner have the same sense of humour as you? Do you have fun with them?


We both have the same sense of humor. It's one of our biggest areas of compatibility. We find the same things funny. It's not slapstick, bathroom type of humor. We don't play too many jokes on each other. I would say our sense of humor is dry, sometimes sarcastic and dark.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> Hmmm....Mine has a sense of humor, but it's not at all like mine. He has a more sophisticated sense of humor while I have the maturity of a 10-year-old boy LOL
> 
> I like gross humor, and sometimes he laughs at it, but his is definitely more of an adult sense of humor. Although when he's in a really good mood he plays around with me....like when we depants each other, he did it to me one day in front of the window while it was open :rofl: I got him back though lol


LOL oh yes, the old depantsing ... he thinks it might be funny to do it if I need to go somewhere in the house in a hurry


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> LOL oh yes, the old depantsing ... he thinks it might be funny to do it if I need to go somewhere in the house in a hurry


LOL it is pretty hilarious, I totally love when he's concentrating on something and I sneak up behind him and do it LOL sometimes he doesn't think it's so funny hahahaha


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No, not really. Maybe like Maggie Smith's character in "Downton Abbey"


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

We crack one another up all the time. He's pretty silly, and I've become sillier being around him. And we're both pretty witty and sarcastic.

We really love our inside jokes. Those are fun while you're out shopping or doing some other boring errand. I've said stuff to him that brought him to tears!! Love that.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I come across really different in writing than in person. I'm known for my smile. My wife is very practical, but says that I've helped her learn to have fun. Humor is a big deal to us because she has always struggled with a depressive specturm bipolar disorder. Me, I was twelve the last time I felt depressed. For some strange reason, my jokes become much more funny as it gets late and she is really tired, so she'll get a case of the giggles.

One thing I love about being married for a long time is how our fun can be so non-verbal. We can just burst out laughing over simple body language.

As a couple, when we travel together, we are forever in search of the world's biggest ball of yarn (we've actually really seen it, though). So, with every turn, or any look out the airplane window, my wife will ask, "Is it there?" And my adult children still talk about how hard they laughed at storytime every night because of the idiotic stories, like the "The Princess and the PeePee, Act IV - Let's Blame the Dog"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Our shared sense of humor is our glue


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh and my husband is a practical joker. I'm not into practical jokes too much, but when the kids are around he finds a way to get them and they love it. Yeah, he's the guy who would saran wrap the toilet. LOL


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> Oh and my husband is a practical joker. I'm not into practical jokes too much, but when the kids are around he finds a way to get them and they love it. Yeah, he's the guy who would saran wrap the toilet. LOL


I edit my "like" to say as long as I"m not on the receiving end of that one lol


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I edit my "like" to say as long as I"m not on the receiving end of that one lol



Exactly my sentiments!!! He knows better not to mess with me.:rofl:

One time he rubber banded the sprayer on the kitchen sink. My son usually did dishes so guess what happened when he turned on the water? They both laughed about that for at least an hour.


----------



## Heavyhearted (Feb 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

A Bit Much said:


> Exactly my sentiments!!! He knows better not to mess with me.:rofl:
> 
> One time he rubber banded the sprayer on the kitchen sink. My son usually did dishes so guess what happened when he turned on the water? They both laughed about that for at least an hour.


Classic! lol


----------



## Heavyhearted (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife has zero sense of humor.....she doesn't even laugh at funny or cute things the kids do. If I could do it all over again I would definately choose someone with a sense of humor. I am completely the opposite of her and it has affected our relationship over the years. I have no one to laugh with and I find myself sinking further into depression everyday. It's my own fault though because I married her. Compound that with the lack of sex and it is an empty life for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Heavyhearted said:


> My wife has zero sense of humor.....she doesn't even laugh at funny or cute things the kids do. If I could do it all over again I would definately choose someone with a sense of humor. I am completely the opposite of her and it has affected our relationship over the years. I have no one to laugh with and I find myself sinking further into depression everyday. It's my own fault though because I married her. Compound that with the lack of sex and it is an empty life for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I'm sorry. I know that the feeling of your spouse not laughing with you and having fun with you sucks and makes you feel horrible. On days when I'm in a joking mood and happy and my H is not I get kind of depressed...


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Heavyhearted said:


> My wife has zero sense of humor.....she doesn't even laugh at funny or cute things the kids do. If I could do it all over again I would definately choose someone with a sense of humor. I am completely the opposite of her and it has affected our relationship over the years. I have no one to laugh with and I find myself sinking further into depression everyday. It's my own fault though because I married her. Compound that with the lack of sex and it is an empty life for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Both you and your wife sound miserable. 

I'm sorry that your marriage is so sad.


----------



## Heavyhearted (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks....I either have to leave or learn to live with it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

Provided its PG Wodehouse or Victoria Wood, my wife says she has a great sense of humour. Anything else she just doesn't find funny. She does a Queen Victoria "we are not amused".


----------



## love2travel (Nov 14, 2012)

Heavyhearted said:


> My wife has zero sense of humor.....she doesn't even laugh at funny or cute things the kids do. If I could do it all over again I would definately choose someone with a sense of humor. I am completely the opposite of her and it has affected our relationship over the years. I have no one to laugh with and I find myself sinking further into depression everyday. It's my own fault though because I married her. Compound that with the lack of sex and it is an empty life for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am living with the same problem. My husband never smiles, never laughs about anything and the sex is completely gone from our 12 year marriage. Such a sad situation. I have to ask him to smile for pictures! We have nothing to talk about that means anything really anymore either. I am also dealing with depression because if this situation I am living with. Trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha ha yep we are both always joking around.

Recent texts.

I sometimes have to start work early, 5:30 a.m. so get up at 4:30. So we normally send each other "morning" "love you" type texts when she wakes up.

One particular set of texts went;

Her] "Morning, love you just going to grab a shower."

Me] "Morning, love you too. Think of me when you wash your *****"

Her] "What? Minx (our cat) washes himself!"

It probably isn't that funny but it was so unexpected I burst out laughing in front of everyone at work.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes my H has a sense if humour. We both do and it's been a great healing tool after his A. I'm a bit more serious and hate being teased but him and the kids are Always goofing about and watching stupid stuff on you tube and tv.

If I'm in a mood he always knows how to cheer me up but sometimes it can be A little irritating. 

RAndom Dude: I laughed out loud at your comment about your wife! Sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the liberal one (Nov 4, 2012)

my wife had a sense of humor in a satire way and i in a dark/racial ones (sadly that is the reason that we have a really good chance of pissing others un-intentionally)


----------



## Gobananas (Jul 25, 2012)

Humors can reduce tensions in family. Even big controversies can be reduced by humors. It has a positive effect on people. If the partners have sense of humor, then most of the problems in their houses can be solved easily.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Our sense of humor has a large overlap, but he doesn't always get mine and vice versa. But hearing each other's laugh even when the material itself doesn't strike one of us, get the other one going, too.


----------



## Lovemyvw (Jan 19, 2014)

My husband is loyal, ambitious, smart, handsome, devoted, educated, (he is a physician), supportive, down to earth kind of a guy...yet, no sense of humor whatsoever! Even though he has many qualities, the lack of sense of humor is a big problem for me. I have always been a class clown, and full of life, and energy. My husband is way too serious all the time. He never gets a joke. He thinks I talk too much and make a fool of myself in front of people, as I joke around and laugh. He only wants me to be serious. Since I have married him, I do not laugh much any more...All our conversations have to be serious...Life is so short...I am miserable that I cannot laugh...I have to watch my words wherever we go, as If I joke around or laugh, he kicks me under the table. I do not joke around when it is not appropriate, so I know how to behave seriously when needed. For instance, we went to buy a car, and the saleswoman and myself were laughing so hard about a joke another guy said, and my husband just sat there, looking all serious, and giving me signals to be serious and not talk or laugh! I am an educated woman with a great vocabulary, and I speak five languages, three of them fluently...yet, I can talk only as much as my husband finds it acceptable!!!
My husband has so many qualities that it is sooooo hard to leave him because of his lack of sense of humor. I love him. We also have young kids. The saddest part is his criticism...I mean, you do not have to joke around, but do not criticize me when I do, and allow me to be me once in a while....Respect my desire to laugh, and talk, and not be so serious all the time.
Even when he talks, it is very serious, in a monotonous voice, as if he were dictating a patient's after-visit summary at the hospital!!
I miss laughing, joking around, being silly, enjoying little things...I miss being me!! 
So, do not marry anyone who cannot make you laugh as you will be miserable, and all other positive things will not be able to make you feel better! 
We are in a new town, with friends and family on the other side of the world...very lonely, and miserable. I soooo much want to laugh it hurts! I have been pretending to be someone else just to please him or avoid his criticism...It is pretty sad!! I have been doing that for seven long years! I am not myself any longer.
All my ex-boyfriends, family, and friends in my life have always loved my sense of humor, and my bubbly personality. That is my strongest personality feature (and my sense of compassion). I am a very emotional, outgoing person, but I am forced to hide that part of me, and live in his boring, serious world. He even gets mad when I cry because I am sad!!!
Even on weekends, he has to read serious medical books, and watch some serious documentaries!!!! If I want to watch something funny, or just a regular movie, he says I am wasting my time, and he wonders how I can even watch that! Everything has to be so freakin' serious all the freakin' time!!!!
Even when I play a pretend game with my son, he does not understand, and I need to explain what the game is about...(for instance, we are barking like dogs, and chase each other with my son, and my husband does not get it!). I would say to my son, watch out there is a dog, woof, woof, and chase him, and my husband would say"where is the dog?" !!!! I am not kidding!!! It is a freakin' joke!
Sorry, this is a way too long of a post. My heart is breaking for the funny, happy woman I used to be.
I love my husband, but hate, hate, hate his seriousness!!!! I want to be me!!!! Don't ever marry someone with whom you cannot be yourself no matter what other great qualities that person might have!!!! Life is too short and serious not to be yourself and not to laugh!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Be yourself, Lovemyvw. You should feel comfortable in your marriage.

How have you lasted this long?


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife has a great sense of humor. Kinda twisted, like mine. We make each other laugh a lot.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would say my husband has too much of one, so people would say anyway.

Hes a joker, sometimes even going as far as to laugh at his own jokes..... I have 5 children, but sometimes it feels i have 6 when hes in one of his moods.

I have suffered with depression and anxiety in the past, and at times it has been really bad, but since i have been with my husband (10 years) apart from being a bit anxious here and there, I believe he is my medicine. I know to some that sound weird, but its honestly the truth.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a cross over point between my sense of humor and my wife’s but it is a narrow one. 

I prefer more cerebral, satirical humor and my wife loves slap stick, farcical stuff.

Humor is important as it helps break down boundaries stops us taking ourselves too seriously.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Dh likes to joke with me and the kids. He can pull smiles out of bad moods that way.

My dad did not have a sense of humor at all, so I am glad my kids have someone very different in their lives than I had.


----------



## Kali (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi I am sorry to hear this. I am dealing with this for way too long and just coming out of depression because of it. I would be laughing 96% of the time but who would think a man can't understand a Woman when she is joking. I am hurt as setting up a relationship and having kids is for life. Messed up I guess. I feel for you. wonder what happened since 2012. I hope things changed for you.


----------

